# Is the 2016 Midwest Bicycle Expo in Jeopardy?



## tjkajecj (Jul 6, 2015)

I have been told that the event sponsor is or wants to back out of sponsoring this event.
Organizers are trying to find a new sponsor.
Can anyone in the St Louis region confirm or deny this?
I have always looked forward to this event, and would hope a new sponsor could be found.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2015)

First I'm hearing about this Tim. I'll contact a few guys that are involved and get back with you. Hope that's not the case, we all look forward to this every January. Rob.


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 6, 2015)

Rob,

I was hoping you would see this.
The show possibly being cancelled, along with Brian leaving the area, has me pretty bummed out.

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2015)

I hear you tim. Brian is a good friend and I hate to see him go. But he does have family and will visit sometimes.


----------



## KevinM (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow I like to go to Indy and then travel down to Saint Louis for their meet. This will be a Big Bummer. Kevin


----------

